# How do you delete a post



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

sorry double post. How do you delete a post?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

dont think you can.

or maybe you can until someone responds to it (sorry)


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

assuming it's possible, there is one of two ways to do it, depending on what type of forum it is. there's either a "Delete" button right next to the "Edit post" button. or you go to "Edit post" and there is a "Delete" option at the top of the page. most forums it's only possible to delete a post assuming it is NOT the first post of a topic, OR it IS the first post of a topic that no one has replied to yet.

it's not possible to delete posts on this forum. you just have to ask the mods.


----------

